
Show HN: 198 Bay Area Startups with analysis from angel.co, sortable by fields - adamtheterrible
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pNYf85j_9CdlxUBvN7-caKWydhroQBzyosBnQ3gJXVg/edit?usp=sharing
======
SocksCanClose
Pretty neat spreadsheet. Thanks for posting! Are there any that particularly
interested you?

~~~
adamtheterrible
Yes, though I need to narrow them down further still!

\- 2 related to foreign language translation \- 3 related to HR/Recruiting \-
6 in the "On Demand" industry \- 3 FinTech startups with a Social Mission \- 2
mental health ones \- 2 in the Q&A industry \- 1 related to Business Processes
\- 1 related to nightlife

I know a lot of people fetishize the startup world, but I think it's sincerely
interesting to explore the variety of problems people are trying to solve with
technology.

------
adamtheterrible
part of my job search process, inspired by StartupLJackson's final post

------
adamtheterrible
for any questions i can be reached at 199startups at gmail dot com

------
jchesch
Nice. I like it.

